# GW Finecasts - MWG Review



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Overall, that was very encouraging. Glad to hear some positive notes these days.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

interesting. 

Thanks Cheesy.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will miss the metals, but they look impressive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

at 4:00 if he had used a knife he could have still used the package as a paint tray


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> at 4:00 if he had used a knife he could have still used the package as a paint tray


I found it more amusing to watch a grown man struggle to open a plastic package. :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> I found it more amusing to watch a grown man struggle to open a plastic package. :laugh:


true, it was a bit of a school boy error on his part to try and open a clam pack on camera, i did have a chuckle at his expense.....but that does not make me a bad person!!!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ignoring the slightly embarrassing atempt to open the packet I was very impressed on two counts. Firstly, those models look really good and secondly I've found a 'geek' that doesn't sound like an utter twat on camera.


----------



## Lord Solar Terminus (Aug 6, 2009)

Maidel said:


> I've found a 'geek' that doesn't sound like an utter twat on camera.


Still manages to look like one, though. icknose:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Lord Solar Terminus said:


> Still manages to look like one, though. icknose:


Well yes - but thats because he IS one.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for the link. What a nice person, and it is quite awesome how the new models look <3


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

A word of warning when anyone purchases a new Resin figure open the blister and check for quality before you leave the store, i have heard already that miscasts are more frequent than what is being said on the video.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> A word of warning when anyone purchases a new Resin figure open the blister and check for quality before you leave the store, i have heard already that miscasts are more frequent than what is being said on the video.


I wouldnt be too worried about that - sure you might have to make a trek back to the store, but as long as you have the receipt if the product is damaged then they will refund.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maidel said:


> I wouldnt be too worried about that - sure you might have to make a trek back to the store, but as long as you have the receipt if the product is damaged then they will refund.


Yes that is true.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> i have heard already that miscasts are more frequent than what is being said on the video.


Dont forget, people are only going to post if they have issues, people without issues have nothing to talk about, so keep that in mind when considering the 'percentage' of miscasts.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

"GW increase their prices, cuse they like to increase their prices..." 

Whew, thanks MWG, that took a load off my mind :laugh:

I love how he adress that issue. Seriously though I think the Metal had as much detail and less cleaning. The only great thing about this fine cast the the added customising aspect of it.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not true, These models are FAR more detailed than Than the metals (personal comparison)


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

This video was worth watching just to see his expression and the "RRRrRRR" noise he made while trying to open the packaging...:biggrin: otherwise a nice outlook on the new Finecast models.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> but that does not make me a bad person!!!


Nope, that just happened naturally. 

They are nice, and it is a good review. Seen it before, but it was nice to watch again, Ty.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The resin Finecasts are simply a-MAZING! Not only are they not stupid pewter, but if you use superglue (intensely recommended) they can be put together in SECONDS.

Literally, seconds. It took me ten seconds to put Caradryan together and 35 for Kaldor Draigo. If it weren't for the rediculous price tags this would be the greatest idea Gee Dubya has ever had.

8.5/10 on the Galusmeter


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> A word of warning when anyone purchases a new Resin figure open the blister and check for quality before you leave the store, i have heard already that miscasts are more frequent than what is being said on the video.


I am a bit disappointed in the finecast stuff, so far I have found VERY thin spots in a lot of them, and while they are clean and easy to mod...they just don't have the feel of a good product, they feel like cheep toys. 

Was in the UCGW this weekend and was helping the manager open up a Marnius calgar...only to find many thin spots along the cloak and the banner. 

My suggestion, buy your model, and take out the parts, hold them up to the light and check for thin spots. Also, check to be sure the model you want is the same as on the package. We found a WHF ork leader box, but it had Logan Grimmnar in the box not the ork.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Overbear said:


> I am a bit disappointed in the finecast stuff, so far I have found VERY thin spots in a lot of them, and while they are clean and easy to mod...they just don't have the feel of a good product, they feel like cheep toys.
> 
> Was in the UCGW this weekend and was helping the manager open up a Marnius calgar...only to find many thin spots along the cloak and the banner.
> 
> My suggestion, buy your model, and take out the parts, hold them up to the light and check for thin spots. Also, check to be sure the model you want is the same as on the package. We found a WHF ork leader box, but it had Logan Grimmnar in the box not the ork.


Didnt you know Logan Grimnar is now a member of the ork army in WHF


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am curious about Astorath. I have a metal Asty and am picking up the Finecast one on Sunday just because I am curious about the difference in quality. Astorath is a very recent cut as far as I am aware so this should be the real telltale about the difference between Finecast and Metal ... in my mind anyways.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Ignoring the slightly embarrassing atempt to open the packet I was very impressed on two counts. Firstly, those models look really good and secondly I've found a 'geek' that doesn't sound like an utter twat on camera.


God after watching these videos im both Afraid to buy finecast and Feeling better about my self looking NOTHING LIKE these "geek" people. Even know i can out geek this dude any day of the week.


----------

